# Paris Beauvais Airport



## Davy (21 Jul 2004)

Can anyone tell me the best way to get form Beauvais airport to Paris city centre. I'm heading there next week for a few days so any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Jul 2004)

Ryanair provide a bus which is the best value - I'm sure even if you didn't fly with Ryanair you could take this bus as I don't remember having to show any boarding pass or such when I got it before. I think its €10 each way. It drops ye off at the James Joyce pub in Paris.


----------



## stobear (21 Jul 2004)

Doesnt that bus journey take half the time of the flight from Dublin (45 minutes)?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (21 Jul 2004)

*There's the Train too*

Trains runs approx hourly from Gare du Nord to Beauvais town (which is a very short taxi ride from the airport - also has a very interesting gothic cathedral in the town for those interested in that)  ... Depending on where you are in Paris city centre it could be handier than the bus (which can take ages in traffic - I think the above 45 minutes is the journey time at 2am on a Sunday morning !) .. The James Joyce pub where the bus goes to/from is on the Western Edge of the City Centre depending on where you are staying it may be handier to take the train 

And @ €10 each way the coach is hardly a bargain - the train is I think cheaper than that


----------



## cardigan (21 Jul 2004)

*Bus*

Got the bus last weekend, it takes 1 hour and 15 mins at about 8pm on a Friday evening, same on Sunday 4pm.  You don't need a Ryanair boarding pass.


----------



## PMU (22 Jul 2004)

*Beauvasi to Paris*

If you are travelling alone the bus is probably the cheapest but if there is a group then a taxi to Beauvais – 10 euro flat fare – plus the train may be cheaper (and quicker).


----------



## Slim (23 Jul 2004)

*Re: Beauvais/Paris*

What is Beauvais like? Would it be a handy base for exploring Paris for a few days? Any nice hotels in Beauvais?

Slim 8)


----------



## Buckshee (23 Jul 2004)

*Beauvais*

Beauvais is a nice little town in it's own right but to answer your question slim....It would be akin to stayinging in Dundalk when visiting Dublin.  Much better to get a central paris hotel which won't be any more expensive really.


----------



## PMU (23 Jul 2004)

*beauvais*

Slim: Beauvais cathedral is interesting. It was the tallest building in the world when it was built in the 13th century, but it fell down a few years afterwards.  Beauvais is too far from Paris to use it as a base.  If you want to stay outside of Paris you’d be better to try Versailles.


----------



## Slim (23 Jul 2004)

*Re: beauvais*

Thanks guys, I think you're right.

S


----------



## Paul J (7 Nov 2006)

Does anyone know of a hotel close to Beauvais where I could stay, as I'm planning on getting an early flight out of Beauvais, and would like to travel to Beauvais the night before


----------



## jrewing (7 Nov 2006)

Ryanair website has list of low to mid budget hotels in most areas - should cover Beauvais


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Nov 2006)

If you just want a bed for the night, you won't do cheaper than the local [broken link removed] @€28 per room (1, 2 or 3 occupants).

The Ryanair bus (now €12 each way, IIRC) is still the cheapest/quickest way to get in and out of Paris. Taxi + train = €10 + €10.50 each way.

You might be interested in some of  previous posts.


----------



## DirtyH2O (7 Nov 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> If you just want a bed for the night, you won't do cheaper than the local [broken link removed] @€28 per room (1, 2 or 3 occupants).
> 
> The Ryanair bus (now €12 each way, IIRC) is still the cheapest/quickest way to get in and out of Paris. Taxi + train = €10 + €10.50 each way.
> 
> You might be interested in some of  previous posts.


 
I stayed in one once, they are a unique experience alright, halfway to a capsule hotel. It's completely perfunctional, I saw no staff at all! Checked in using credit card machine on front door handle. Must give nearby airlines ideas on how to do it...


----------



## Alan ZZZ (13 Mar 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am really stuck here........

I have to get from paris beauvais airport to gare mont parnasse on sunday evening. My flight lands at 20.05 and th etrain leaves at 22.05 for rennes.
Without gettin a taxi direct is there any possible chance of makin this train???????

Please help. I am so stuck!!!

Even the ryanair bus and then a taxi ( how much??) from porte maillos to mont parnosse. Do you thinkid even make it??

Thanks a mill....


----------



## EvilDoctorK (13 Mar 2008)

I think you're out of luck I'm afraid - that's really just not enough time given how far Beauvais is from central Paris. 

Even with a taxi all the way that would be very dodgy - Montparnasse is the wrong side of central Paris when coming from Beauvais .. it's nearly 100km drive from Beauvais to there .. so you'd be looking at more than an hours driving in a taxi, significantly more if there's any traffic - though on a Sunday evening it shouldn't be too bad, though maybe there'd be roadworks  - Also a taxi would cost a small fortune for that distance .. I'd guess €150 ?

Bus to Porte Maillot and a Taxi I'd say no chance of that... I would think that you'd be looking at at 2 hours from touchdown to Porte Maillot being as good as you'd do that way .. and then you're still a 20 min cab ride from Montparnasse


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Mar 2008)

It's a fifty mile drive to Porte Maillot. Even _if_ your flight lands on time and you have no luggage to collect, it's unlikely you'll leave Beauvais airport by bus or taxi before 20.30. It's not _impossible_ that you could make it in an hour and a half, but I really wouldn't count on it.


----------

